# Nordrhein-Westfalen... macht einen auf "denglisch"



## Captain Picard (5 November 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/52945


> Nordrhein-Westfalen plant, im Zuge der Regierungsumbildung nach den nächsten
> Landtagswahlen einen* Chief Information Officer (CIO) * für Informationstechnologie
> zu berufen.


Nett die Kommentare:


> Re: deutsche Bezeichnung für CIO
> Wie wärs mit Geheimrat?





> Der deutsche Beamte...
> darf nichtmal entscheiden, "wie" er schreibt, dh er *muß* sich an die
> neue deutsche
> Rechtschreibung halten, darf nicht etwa die alte
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2004)

Das wäre ein Fall für dieses Forum:

http://www.vds-ev.de/forum/index.php


Leider haben sie es noch nicht enddeckt. 

'Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## News (5 November 2004)

Ich möchte bitte ab jetzt Senior Staff Writer genannt werden.
Oder meinetwegen auch Chief Editorial Executive 

Das Schöne daran ist, dass man jeden toll aufwerten kann.
Klohäuschen-Kassierer -> Service Location Supervisor oder so... 0


----------



## Devilfrank (6 November 2004)

Jupp- und ich bin ab sofort der *Senior IT Manager (Europe)*.
Bin ja schliesslich der Einzige, der diesen Rechner hier administriert.
 :lol:


----------



## sascha (6 November 2004)

Darf ich Content Manager spielen?


----------



## Heiko (6 November 2004)

Ich bin bescheiden.
*root* reicht


----------



## Captain Picard (25 April 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> *root* reicht


 = Wurzelsepp...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/58951


> Man spreche Deutsch, nicht Denglish


http://vds-ev.de/denglisch/sprachpanscher/sprachhunzer.php
http://vds-ev.de/denglisch/sprachpanscher/index.php

cp


----------



## Reinhard (25 April 2005)

Und jetzt ist es auch im Forum:

http://www.vds-ev.de/forum/viewtopic.php?TopicID=2102


----------



## Telekomunikacja (25 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/58951


So, so. Ausgerechnet der S.  M.  wird zitiert:



			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> K.  zitiert zur Begründung den CSU-Generalsekretär M.  S. : "Deutschland braucht mehr Gemeinsinn und Zusammenhalt", so S. . "Die anstrengenden Reformen ... sind nur möglich, wenn es eine Art Mannschaftsgeist gibt. Das ist die mentale Grundlage für ökonomischen Erfolg."



Erinnert sich noch jemand daran? :gruebel:

- *"Schröder indirekt für jedes Verbrechen an Kindern mitverantwortlich"*
- *"KRUZIFIXE STATT KOPFTÜCHER". CSU nimmt Kulturkampf wieder auf*
- *M.  nimmt sich S.  vor*
- *S.  tut es "überhaupt nicht leid"*
Saubere Sprache    des "Gemeinsinn-und-Zusammenhalt"-S. ...  :argue:


----------



## Captain Picard (25 April 2005)

Zitieren oder Beifall aus dem "falschen" Lager und der Angriff darauf,  ist das die Legitimation des 
"denglischen "?  Es ist immer wieder nervig, wie mit Nebenkriegschauplätzen ein Thread/Thema verwässert wird.

Viel Spass mit cool und uncool....:evil: 

cp

PS: 





			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> So, so. Ausgerechnet der S.  M. wird zitiert:


wenn dir der Herr so auf den Nerv geht, eröffne doch einen speziellen Thread dafür


----------



## drboe (26 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dir der Herr so auf den Nerv geht, eröffne doch einen speziellen Thread dafür


Warum sollte er? Das die Rede des Zitierten wohl kaum geeignet ist für eine Werbung zum pfleglichen Umgang mit der eigenen Sprache, paßt unbedingt zum Thema. Ich bezweifle auch, dass das  


> "Deutschland braucht mehr Gemeinsinn und Zusammenhalt", meinte Generalsekretär Söder. "Die anstrengenden Reformen ... sind nur möglich, wenn es eine Art Mannschaftsgeist gibt. Das ist die mentale Grundlage für ökonomischen Erfolg."


überhaupt zum Anliegen paßt. Einmal, weil ein Zusammenhang mit dem politisch beschworenen Mannschaftsgeist nicht erkennbar, die "Begründung" Krämers daher seltsam schwach ist. Warum in Deutschland im Vergleich mit anderen Staaten in besonderem Maße die Sprache das Gemeinwesen zusammenhalten soll, warum bei 83 Mio Menschen Mannschaftsgeist erforderlich sei oder wo der herkommt, wird erst gar nicht erklärt und offenbar als Allgemeinwissen vorausgesetzt. Zudem sind gerade Politiker kaum dafür bekannt als Wahrer deutscher Sprachkultur zu agieren. Ginge es dem "Verein Deutsche Sprache" bzw. seinem Vorsitzender Krämer also wirklich um den Erhalt der Sprache, so hätte er die Berufung auf politische Leichtgewichte vermeiden sollen.  Goethe, Kirchhoff und Söder in einem Text: das ist entweder Satire oder einfach saudumm. Als Satire ist der Text m. E. allerdings deutlich zu schwach.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (26 April 2005)

http://www.c6m.de/news/?neuigkeit=521

http://www.www-kurs.de/denglisch.htm


> Denglisch für Anfänger


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denglisch
http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/wunderbar/0,1518,310548,00.html


> Bei "Nothing between us" oder "Come in and find out" versteht der Durchschnittsdeutsche
> nur Railway Station, also wenig bis nichts.


cp
PS: 





			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Meinten Sie:* englisch* Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 35.000 für denglisch.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (2 Juni 2005)

*Œuvres*

Unter *Galerie des miesen Marketings > Miese Texte > Denglische Begriffe* von "Zorno - Klartext im Marketing" gibt es ein paar hübsche Beispiele. Die abgebildeten Œuvres samt links sind nicht mehr unbedingt aktuell, den angeführten Beispielen ähnliche Seiten lassen sich jedoch noch beim Stöbern in der virtuellen Präsenz der jeweiligen Unternehmen finden. 

P.S. Der Verein Deutsche Sprache e.V. hat mir nach einem Monat geantwortet:


> Herr K*** zeichnet für seine Meinungsäußerungen persönlich verantwortlich. Die anderen Vorstandsmitglieder nehmen auf sie keinen Einfluss. Bitte richten Sie deshalb Ihre Fragen direkt an Herrn Prof. K*** oder seinen Stellvertreter, Herrn Dr. S***.


----------

